

Let Bogons Be Bygones: T-Mobile Filters Address Range Used by Hetzner - surfsurge
http://www.wordsforreading.com/blog/2012/07/19/let-bogons-be-bygones-t-mobile-filters-address-range-used-by-hetzner/

======
notbychoice
tl;dr T-Mobile's routing to 5/8 is broken. If your server's IP's are 5.x.x.x
T-Mobile customers will not be able to reach you.

------
benjohnson
I think Hamachi uses 5/8 adresses too.

